# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFi Software v.1.2.0.411

## mohamed73

*UFi Software v.1.2.0.411 is available*  We proudly announce new features: *MEIZU* mediatek Devices: 
Support Identify, Flashing, 
Read & Write,as well as Clear User Lock, Disable Flyme Account,etc *LGE* TOT Official Firmware Extraction, *OPPO* New Official Firmware OFP Extraction, *XIAOMI* Disable MiCloud Service ,
And So On....  *Download Link:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

